# Kommunikation zwischen den Schichtenmodellen



## GMeyer (14. Jan 2013)

Servus, seit geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit Java EE. Hierbei habe ich mal eine Frage bzgl. der Kommunkationen zwischen den Schichten (also z.B. zwischen Perstitens- und Logikschicht).

Wenn ich es soweit bis jetzt richtig verstanden habe könnten bei verteilten System die Persistenzschicht auf dem einen Rechner und die Logikschicht auf einem anderen Computer liegen. Der Datenaustausch erfolgt hierbei über RMI.

Habe ich dieses soweit richtig verstanden? Kommen noch anderer Kommunikationens zwischen diesen beiden Schichten zum Austausch? Ist RMI das gängiste?

Danke für eure Aufklärung
G. Meyer


----------



## Templarthelast (14. Jan 2013)

Warum RMI, wenn man eine DataSourceConnection mit dem Applicationserver aufbauen kann und dann über diesen eine JPA- Implementierung mit Daten versorgen kann? Es macht ja keinen Unterschied ob der Datenbankserver auf der gleichen Maschiene läuft als der Applicationserver.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Jan 2013)

Wir setzen gerne Spring Remoting mit Hessian ein. Wobei ich auch auf eine Trennung der Persistenz und Logikschicht verzichten würde. Ich denke das sind unnötige Latenzen. Wir setzten auf Spring Remoting bei der Kommunikation mit Rich Clients.


----------



## nillehammer (18. Jan 2013)

GMeyer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich dieses soweit richtig verstanden? Kommen noch anderer Kommunikationens zwischen diesen beiden Schichten zum Austausch? Ist RMI das gängiste?


RMI wäre das gängigste für die (Netzwerk-)Kommunikation von Java-Apps untereinander. Aber -wie ARadauer schon andeutete- es ist nicht üblich, die Persistenz- und die Logikschicht zu trennen. Was sehr üblich ist, ist dass die Persistenzschicht sich mit einer Datenbank verbindet, die meist auf einem anderen Host läuft. Da wird dann JDBC eingesetzt.


----------

